# Betta with splits in dorsal fin. Causes or treatment?



## ironklad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvDx07UmGkY

At first there was just a slight scallop shaped cut in the rear edge of the dorsal fin, in between two fin spines. Then another similar scallop cut appeared a couple days later right next to the first, and finally a larger split between two spines in the front of the fin. All occurred within about 1 week. Tissue does not look frayed, torn, or infected, just missing. 

The fish seems otherwise healthy and active, with no other apparent fin damage. Water quality is good; 50% changed weekly in a 1.5G planted tank with a small HOB filter containing ammo-carb.

I have treated him for 1 week with betta-fix and his injuries have at least not gotten any worse, but probably won't ever heal back to normal either. Any ideas what might have caused this? Thanks.


----------



## chipmunk1210

First off that is a gorgeous male with a huge dorsal fin.  

He really needs a bigger tank. The smallest to put one in long term(more than quarantine or water change time) is a 2.5 gallon and a 5 gallon(or bigger) is much better. That way you can heat and filter the tank reliably. The issue with your betta's dorsal fin is most likely caused by him biting his own fins. He looks horribly cramped in that tank and with fins as large as his -- it is a recipe for tail biting. With a bigger space, really clean water, and temps of around 84F his fins will heal back to normal without any need for meds.


----------



## majerah1

Want to add, Stop using betta fix. It is very harsh on their labrynth organ. Instead treat him with larger quarters and a nice warm environment. Do plenty of water changes and you should see regrowth soon.


----------



## ironklad

Thanks! I had no idea they did that. I'm already in the process of setting up a 7 gallon vase for him, which I'm sure he will love.

http://i.imgur.com/9kD3f0J.jpg


----------



## chipmunk1210

Vases are really not good choices for bettas. They do better in shallower tanks since they need to be able to reach the surface easily. There really is not a lot of room for a heater and filter plus other stuff and your betta. Plus there is no lid -- you need a lid because bettas are jumpers.


----------



## ironklad

For the vase, I'm going to have a HOB filter and put the heater inside of it, so the inside of the aquarium looks nice and clean. I'm also going to cut a piece of plexi to use as a lid, but your point about him needing to surface for air still stands. I guess I could put some normal water breathing fish in the vase instead, since I already have it. 

Would something like this be sufficient for the betta? It's 4G total but I think the display area is more like 3G. 
Aqueon® Evolve 4™ nano All-Inclusive Desktop Aquarium with LED - Sale - Fish - PetSmart

I might even do this one, it's not too much more expensive, and is 8G total. Probably about 7G display area.
Aqueon® Evolve 8™ nano All-Inclusive Desktop Aquarium with LED - Sale - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## catfisherpro

I've rarely had male bettas jump out of a tank but had plenty of females do it. Chipmunk right they need anywhere from a 2.5g to a 10g usually anything bigger they tend to hide( not all bettas) veiltails are pretty good for bigger tanks but crowntails an halfmoons tend to get aggressive with bigger tanks wit other fish. An will hide alot


----------



## chipmunk1210

Either one of those tanks will work but the 8 gallon one of course is better. Those have a nice footprint and surface area with the ability for a heater and filter. I do not advise you put anything in it besides your betta though. Live plants will work out great in this type of footprint as well which bettas really enjoy.


----------



## ironklad

OK, cool. I'd been considering putting other fish with him, but it's probably not worth the risk. I've had him for about 4 months and he's probably gotten used to being alone by now.


----------



## chipmunk1210

catfisherpro said:


> I've rarely had male bettas jump out of a tank but had plenty of females do it. Chipmunk right they need anywhere from a 2.5g to a 10g usually anything bigger they tend to hide( not all bettas) veiltails are pretty good for bigger tanks but crowntails an halfmoons tend to get aggressive with bigger tanks wit other fish. An will hide alot



I have lost fish due to jumping (both male and female) so a lid is a requirement for bettas. I do not agree with the comment that bettas tend to hide or tend to be more aggressive in bigger tanks. If anything, I would see them being more aggressive in smaller tanks with less room. They will hide if being harrassed by other community fish that people believe are good with them though. Also people tend to see both of these behaviors in bigger tanks because of adding them with community fish that they really don't need to be in tanks with. Bettas love space and the bigger the tank the better just like most any other fish.


----------



## majerah1

Have to agree with Nat here. I have raised many bettas; veils, crowns,halfmoons and plakats all. Males and even females.I have never seen any of them hide in larger setups. I have kept them in anything ranging from three to 55 gallons. Some with tank mates and some with out. As long as you make sure the tank mates are not harassing the betta things will go very well.

They are very accurate jumpers as well. I have had a beautiful large finned OHM leap out of a hole the size of a nickel. This was my learning experience, they will jump and are highly accurate. 

Also as mentioned, the more of a footprint you have the happier the betta. Tall setups are best for angels(because of their shape) but shallow setups(like a 20 long) is perfect for a betta. They have the room to move from side to side. This will prevent the need for turning too much and noticing that froofy tail. To them, even though it is a part of them they can catch glimpse of it and think its another betta.


----------



## catfisherpro

I'm guessing I've just been lucky cause I've been breeding bettas for 5yrs now an have only loss a couple cause they jumped everybody has different experiences. Like when I stuck my crowntail in a 30g long with some tetras an hatchetfish he was very aggressive an when he wasn't chasing the other fish he was hiding


----------



## chipmunk1210

Tetras and hatchetfish are really not good tankmates for bettas. Tetras are bad to be really nippy and harass the slower moving betta -- which is probably it hid all the time or was aggressive. The hatchetfish is a surface dwelling fish which is the betta's territory and he would be aggressive to any fish in his territory. A betta kept in a big tank with say a school of cory cats or otos will be out in the open swimming about and most are not really aggressive to cory cats or otos(although there are a few that are too aggressive to put with anything else).


----------



## catfisherpro

Oh well I dont keep any fish wit my bettas now the ones I keep stay in 5g the ones I sell go into 2.5g all my females stay in 20g longs


----------

